
What You Didn't Know about the Stanford Prison Experiment - jamesbritt
http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4102
======
chrisBob
These all seem like issues that should have been caught in the original peer
review a long time ago. Is this still a groundbreaking study, or did it just
get caught up in a media frenzy?

